# zähne weißen auf bildern



## nitrobesim (24. November 2003)

hey leute, sagt mal, gibt es ne möglichkeit, mit der man zähne auf bilder weißer machen kann?

wenn ja, dann bitte helft mir! 
danke!


----------



## zirag (24. November 2003)

Hi
entweder mit dem Abwendler Werkzeug , oder neue ebene , mit weiss über die Zähne malen , und denn auf Negativ Multiplizieren ( glaub ich , teste mal paar EbenenStile ) und denn mit Deckkraft spielen 

cu --ZiRaG--


----------



## nitrobesim (24. November 2003)

aber kann man den bereich der zähne nicht markieren und dann irgendwie bei bild einstellungen irgendwie die farbe oder  kontrast oder sowas irgendwie einstellen, dass dieser bereich so heller wird? dann werden die zähne doch auch heller.


genauso wie als wenn man so die hautfarbe so brauner machen will


----------



## eViLaSh (25. November 2003)

ja, über die tonwertkorrektur

bild/einstellen/tonwertkorrektur

da etwas spielen, siehst ja dann wie es aussieht...


----------



## Hercules (25. November 2003)

(Sowas macht man mit den Gradationskurven).
E D I T :  Sowas kann man auch mit den Gradationskurven machen.
 Du erstellst ne neue Gradatiionskurve...
dann den Alphakanal schwarz einfärben und die Zähne selektieren. dann führst du eine Neutralisierung durch, bei gelben Zähnen wirst du wahrscheinlich Rot und Grün etwas verringern müssen und blau etwas erhöhen. 
Natürlich solltest du bevor du verplant rumprobierst erstmal die Farbwerte  messen und dann nach den Farbwerten die Korrektur durchführen.


----------



## Trinity X (25. November 2003)

*Tonwertkorrektur vs. Gradationskurven*



> Sowas macht man mit den Gradationskurven. Du erstellst ne neue Gradati(i)onskurve...


.... wobei die Möglichkeit von eViLaSh wohl eher die etwas unkompliziertere ist..
Vielleicht kann man - abhängig davon, wie hoch die Auflösung des Bildes ist - der Markierung einen weichen Rand von einem Pixel gönnen, damit eventuelle Korrekturen nicht zu hart ausfallen. Ansonsten stimme ich eViLaSh vollkommen zu.
By the Way, sowas *kann* man mit Gradationskurven machen...ein *muss* ist das wohl keinesfalls, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Greetz
Trinity


----------



## Hercules (25. November 2003)

Durchaus hast du recht. In PS gibt es für jede sache um die 5 Möglichkeiten sie umzusetzen. 
Die Entscheidung liegt bei jedem selbst. Aber die Effektivität der Möglichkeiten ist festgelegt, natürlich abhängiig von der Person die sie umsetzt.
Nun ist eben die Arbeit mit den Gradationskuurven die professionellere und die berechenbarste Methode von allen weiteren. Weil hier kannst du genau berechnen welche Pixel du veränderst und in wie weit du Zeichnungsverluste produzierst. Was mit den Ebenemodi nicht so besonders berechenbar ist. Die möglichkeit mit Tonwertkorrektur ist auch gut, aber weitaus unberechenbarer und leichter mit zeichnungsverlusten verbunden.
Letztendlich zählt natürlich immernoch das Ergebnis und das kriegt der eine mit Tonwertkorrektur und der Andere mit Gradationskurven besser hin...
Also recht haste, das ist keine frage des Muss, sondern des Könnens.

Grüße Hercules


----------



## eViLaSh (26. November 2003)

die frage ist wohl eher für was er dann die grafik verwenden will, ist sie für den druck, sollte er wohl mit der Gradationskurve arbeiten, da hier die tonwerte nicht "abgeschnitten" werden, für webanwendungen reicht die tonwertkorrektur  !

was man auf keinen fall machen sollte ist die automtische tonwertkorrektur


----------



## Trinity X (27. November 2003)

Hercules hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Durchaus hast du recht. In PS gibt es für jede sache um die 5 Möglichkeiten sie umzusetzen.


...so in etwa meinte ich das 
...
..


> Letztendlich zählt natürlich immernoch das Ergebnis und das kriegt der eine mit Tonwertkorrektur und der Andere mit Gradationskurven besser hin...
> Also recht haste, das ist keine frage des Muss, sondern des Könnens.
> 
> Grüße Hercules


...und in Kombination mit dem Beitrag von eViLaSh ist das Thema und die Vielfalt der Faktoren mit Sicherheit eine gute Entscheidungshilfe für nitrobesim  

Greetz
Trinity


----------



## zenga (28. November 2003)

tach,
hier gibts zwei Videotutorials zum Thema Colorize/Enfärben >

http://www.esoul.org/tutorials

MfG zenga


----------

